# Growing Hops In Se Qld



## kalbarluke (5/8/11)

Fellow brewers,

I am wanting to grow some hops this season but I live in a climate that isn't you're regular hop growing area. I know (from experience of brewing friend) that chinook and cascade will produce a decent yield in this area. I have also been told to look for hops that have either high alpha or high growth/yield. 

Are there any people from the SE QLD (from Gold Coast to Toowoomba to Sunshine Coast) who have successfully grown hops and can guide me in the direction of hop types to buy that will successfully grow in our region? 

Thanks,

P.S.: Don't want to grow Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## dougsbrew (5/8/11)

kalbarluke said:


> P.S.: Don't want to grow Pride of Ringwood.




Why not - dont you like VB, it stands for very best you know... 
just jerking ya chain heres a linky to your topic - 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=43029


----------



## glassgrenade (5/8/11)

The most prolific hops i have seen have been pride of chinook, cluster, Mt hood and pride of ringwood. Cascade went so so but may have been better if in a better spot. Hallertau failed dismally for me, grew 30cm and stopped. 

By far the two best have been chinook (1st place by a mile) and POR (2nd place). 

POR is a really underrated hop in my honest opinion. I tried POR in an APA with cascade, amarillo and centennial and i found it to work surprisingly well. It also works well with EKG with MO and some crystal. I personally think it has a bad name because it is used in such beers as VB and TED btu if used correctly can impart a ldelicate floral aroma, even when used as bittering. I don't usually use it after 30mins though. If you got the space you should put it in, even if its just for the experience.

The other good thing is that it is so common that you should be able to get a rhizome for free!


----------



## Anofre (5/8/11)

Goldings, Vienna Gold & Chinook went nuts for me 1st season from rhizomes bought on the forum. A med freezer bag full of hops with each.
Cascade, Columbus went ok but only 2m or so. Expecting big things this season.
Tettnager (sp?) was a big failure. Will give him 1 more season to redeem himself. 
POR went crazy, but was in pot & got neglected for water at a seemingly important stage. Is in ground for season 2. POR flowers are terrific green.

The flood last season would have a difference, so can't b certain about year 2. Gonna flood them again by irrigation to be sure.

I'd recommend getting a few & testing your soil & light conditions. Ditch the ones that fail.

+1 to the mound of soil/organics/poo


----------



## ratchie (5/8/11)

kalbarluke said:


> Fellow brewers,
> 
> I am wanting to grow some hops this season but I live in a climate that isn't you're regular hop growing area. I know (from experience of brewing friend) that chinook and cascade will produce a decent yield in this area. I have also been told to look for hops that have either high alpha or high growth/yield.
> 
> ...



cascade chinook golding's.


----------



## kalbarluke (5/8/11)

Thanks for the replies. Can get cascade, chinook and goldings (thanks Bretto) and may be tempted to buy Pride of Ringwood as people say fresh flowers are quite different to pellets. Also keen on cluster. 

By the looks of things it might be a case of try and see. At this stage thinking of avoiding noble hops or anything too low alpha.


----------



## hoppy2B (5/8/11)

Try soaking rhizomes in Multicrop plant starter overnight, or coat rhizomes with a mixture of liquid malt and hormone rooting powder before planting. Either one should give them a great kick start.  
Commercial growers would use chemicals to get a reasonable yield the first year.


----------



## Lillywhite (5/8/11)

I am in Peak Crossing, about 15km south of Ipswich. I have Hallertau and Hersbrucker in my hop garden. First year they went nuts, second year not as good, ended up with about 50gms of each. Looking forward to this season.


----------



## hoppy2B (5/8/11)

Quick Sean, chuck a couple of bags of manure on them before they take off. :lol:


----------



## Lillywhite (6/8/11)

hoppy2B said:


> Quick Sean, chuck a couple of bags of manure on them before they take off. :lol:




Done, I put down some Blood and Bone and have also chucked a heap of chook poo on them. Should start sprouting soon.


----------



## hoppy2B (6/8/11)

Excellent work, should go beserk with that on it. What was the problem last season, did it not grow very well or did it grow well and fail to flower?


----------



## Lillywhite (7/8/11)

hoppy2B said:


> Excellent work, should go beserk with that on it. What was the problem last season, did it not grow very well or did it grow well and fail to flower?




Just didn't grow very well resulting in low yeild. I think the problem was a lack of fertiliser, hopefully rectified this season.


----------

